# Bicep overtraining



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

I did a leg workout yesterday - squats, leg press, deadlift, leg curls and calf raises, along with some ab work. In this time I noted that another lad, who has a pretty impressive physique by the way, did *5 *different bicep exercises:

alternating dumbell curls

preacher ez bar curls

barbell curls

hammer curls

another variation of dumbell curls

I didn't count the sets or anything but it must have been at least 2 sets of each.

Surely this must be extreme overtraining, no?


----------



## Nytol (Jul 16, 2005)

About 8 sets more than I do.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2008)

Sounds like a boring way to spend his time.....he should get a gf.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

It's all relative mate. If he's natural, then yes, you'd think so, but everybody's different.

If he's on gear, he's got a greater chance for recovery, but it's still an over-kill IMO. You wouldn't catch me doing that much TBH. I do about 2 sets a week (sometimes I forget) & mine are slowly growing. People forget that your biceps get a huge amount of work when you train your back.

Even squats help your arms. Squats help EVERYTHING.


----------



## mak (Jan 27, 2007)

Sounds like he would only get two and do alternating girlfriend curls


----------



## dmcc (Nov 25, 2007)

Like Chris said, horses for courses. I do a total of 6x8 and there's people that would say that's too much.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

theres a guy at my gym like this though he only eva trains chest and arms and very occasionally back but neva lower body


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

Nytol said:


> About 8 sets more than I do.


I'm not even bothering to train mine specifically atm, they're getting enough from the pull exercises I'm doing as it is.

God knows how he's got such a decent physique from destroying them as much. It's a funny old game.

Chrisj22 - I've been wondering if he's doing gear for a while but didn't want to be too presumptious, but it makes you wonder.

Pez - sounds just like him.


----------



## chrisj22 (Mar 22, 2006)

I remember when I went to a seminar at a gym last year when Lee Priest was there & someone asked him ''How do you recommend training arms, Lee?'', to which he replied ''I recommend to do 20 plus sets for arm growth''.....

I think he forgot all his spectators weren't IFBB Pro's....


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

personally I do 15-18 sets of bi's and the same for tri's, but I do a day on each and rarely train them together.....

I know a lot of people say it's overtraining, but my bi's were 19.5 last time I measured so it works for me.


----------



## ba baracuss (Apr 26, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> personally I do 15-18 sets of bi's and the same for tri's, but I do a day on each and rarely train them together.....
> 
> I know a lot of people say it's overtraining, but my bi's were 19.5 last time I measured so it works for me.


 mg:


----------



## Guest (Jan 31, 2008)

i train bis twice a week  between 6-10 sets each time, works well for me


----------



## shorty (Mar 13, 2007)

Tossing off 15 times a day has got my right bicep massive.... any suggestions to getting the left one to grow??


----------



## enanthate (Mar 18, 2008)

Hey shorty I got the same damn problem. My right bi is slightly bigger than my left. I think its because my right arm is dominate. Your actually aloud to train bi's every 48 hours. Its such a small muscle group it takes almost no time at all to recover, especially if your on gear and take glutamine.

Right now I'm only doing EZ bar curls. Three routines and I'm done with a very nice pump. I think training biceps with DB's are more for cutting as training with a BB is more for mass.

4 sets of 6-8 outside grip - Heavy

4 sets 6-8 inside grip - Heavy

3 sets of 10 reverse grip - Light

DONE. Give it a try.

Dont wanna hijack the thread but whats working for you guys for triceps? I'm looking for a mass routine right now and I'm on gear, test enanthate.


----------



## Shifty (Mar 4, 2008)

I train Bi's with chest one week and then back the following week,i do 3 set excersie's start with 10/8/6 x3

I enjoy doing Bi's


----------



## Troy McClure (Mar 30, 2006)

Chris4Pez said:


> theres a guy at my gym like this though he only eva trains chest and arms and very occasionally back but neva lower body


......another one of the "curl boys"


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

6 sets one day a week for arms... and happy with that.. more than that and I'm overtraining.. same day as back. Sounds like he's on gear.. but what ever floats his boat


----------



## enanthate (Mar 18, 2008)

What do you guys think about the ebicep.com routines? I do biceps with chest and triceps with back and keep a 72 hour gap in between.


----------



## tojona (Apr 20, 2008)

Chris4Pez said:


> theres a guy at my gym like this though he only eva trains chest and arms and very occasionally back but neva lower body


Don't they call it "vanity" or something? What I don't like about that is your body becomes disproportionate. Muscles want to be balanced and worked in synergy. That said, some dudes do very little of the lower body but still look great and in proportion to the rest of the body. You really need to asses your body first (over time). EVERYBODY is unique. Once you know where you are a slow gainer, as it were, you will be in a better position to decide which areas of your body to pay particular attention to.

Hope that helps,


----------



## notorious1990 (Mar 10, 2008)

i train biceps and triceps in the same session... just an arms day lol! always do triceps first and do a couple more sets than i do on bi's.

Ben


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

ba baracuss said:


> I did a leg workout yesterday - squats, leg press, deadlift, leg curls and calf raises, along with some ab work. In this time I noted that another lad, who has a pretty impressive physique by the way, did *5 *different bicep exercises:
> 
> alternating dumbell curls
> 
> ...


I do more sets than that for biceps. I usually do 7 exercises with a minimum of 3 sets each. I have found this works for me: I have 19.5" arms at 5'7.

Depends on the person and if they are "assisted" or not.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

am1ev1l said:


> I do more sets than that for biceps. I usually do 7 exercises with a minimum of 3 sets each. I have found this works for me: I have 19.5" arms at 5'7.
> 
> Depends on the person and if they are "assisted" or not.


At what Bf%...?

Do you do 7 exercises for legs/back and chest too...?


----------



## am1ev1l (Feb 25, 2008)

TH&S said:


> At what Bf%...?
> 
> Do you do 7 exercises for legs/back and chest too...?


I'm about 10 -11% at the mo and on a cut, so hopefully I'll be about 6-7 for summer.

Yeah I do high numbers of exercises/sets for all muscle groups - for example chest:

Incline press x 4

Flat press x 4

decline press x 2

Incline Flye x 3

Machine Flye x 3

Weighted Dips x 3

Cable Cross overs x 3

For back I'd usually do 8 exercises, shoulders (including traps) 10 exercises, legs (excluding calfs) 8 exercises and triceps 7 exercises - all with either 3 or 4 sets.

Most people say I overtrain but i feel this is best for me, over the last 8 years I've tried a lot of training combos and have settled on this. I go to the gym 6 days a week and don't feel fatigued and am still growing but i will change it when I'm not pleased with the results.


----------

